

The geeks who saved Usenet - bootload
http://dir.salon.com/story/tech/feature/2002/01/07/saving_usenet/index.html

======
bootload
this url is a cleaner read
[http://dir.salon.com/story/tech/feature/2002/01/07/saving_us...](http://dir.salon.com/story/tech/feature/2002/01/07/saving_usenet/print.html)
but you miss the picture.

